# Good news re. BHP increases



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just to let any engine modders know that we've negotiated a relaxation in the insurers' bhp criteria because our account is running well.

They've agreed to allow us to offer competitive quotes where you have upto a 100bhp increase (formerly 50bhp).

Hopefully we can help more TTI members save money as a result.

Remember to mention this forum's unique code when ringing for your quote.

Thanks.


----------

